# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  BAZ BAR PICS AND VAVAL

## didier



----------


## didier



----------


## amyb

What the heck? Rosemond in TWO PHOTOS. 

You all look fabulous.

----------


## didier



----------


## didier



----------


## noel

Could we get names?
Merci!

----------


## didier

sorry, I only put the pics in, I know everyone of course, but I leave it to them if they want their names out there ( some people would rather not be named) :cool:

----------


## stbartshopper

Poor Vaval!

----------


## elgreaux

here's the group shot:

----------


## amyb

I got 9 of 'em.

----------


## didier

great group last night.  thanks to marybeth for arranging this, always a fun get together at baz.  thanks for the photo ellen, rosemond does a great job!

----------


## tim

Boys in the front and girls in the back, I like it!

----------


## elgreaux

> here's the group shot:



these are the names I know:
 left to right:
front row: Rod, Didier, Josh, Randy, Joel, 
second row... Margie and Hellie on the bench
back row: Diana, Noelle, Ellen, Marybeth

apologies to the three ladies from Michigan on the left side of the photo whose names I don't remember... but it was very nice to see them again...

----------


## amyb

Those neon cubes for seating are interesting.

----------


## didier

> these are the names I know:
>  left to right:
> front row: Rod, Didier, Josh, Randy, Joel, 
> second row... Margie and Hellie on the bench
> back row: Diana, Noelle, Ellen, Marybeth
> 
> apologies to the three ladies from Michigan on the left side of the photo whose names I don't remember... but it was very nice to see them again...




the ladies from michigan, kathy, joan and claudia

sorry if any of you preferred to be incognito.

----------


## didier

fun night

----------


## LindaP

> Those neon cubes for seating are interesting.



Amy, we first saw those a couple years ago at a villa we were staying in....so Bill got me one for Christmas last year. They are a lot of fun for summer parties, and they change to any color you want.

Looks like another good BAZ time.

----------

